# snow pictures with your mountain-bikes



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

last week-end on mtb in the appennine trail


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*follow the big stone*

there's a big stone , a view from the top and the Capriol is comin.......


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Dec 11, 2009 Smithville MTB Trails in Smithville, Missouri. Forgive the goofy hunter orange cap, I couldn't find my balaclava and had to improvise to keep my noggin warm LOL.


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

I am always by myself so no action shots.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

my personal favorite pic its nothing great(took it with my cell phone) but reminds my of a great day of riding.


----------



## campdog (Oct 1, 2008)

__
https://flic.kr/p/4323167123


----------



## campdog (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I only have two bike-on-snow pics so far, this winter.

Narrow trail










Commute


----------



## thirstywork (Dec 24, 2006)

Here's an early winter shot up in Alaska testing out the Larry.


----------



## Jorgen (May 13, 2004)

Lots of pics on a norwegian forum...writing in Norwegian, pictures are universal 

http://terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=882070&page=1


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=37854&id=1578011786&l=7744374a33

This was sunday morning. Not a long ride, but first ride in the snow on new bike. Was kinda cold, but ended up shedding most of the layers. Things started to melt about an hour or so in, but a great day.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*another picture*

another picture of the trail


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*1st pics*

I just started snow biking first time ever this past weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

A few


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Not me but...










and









one more


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Here are a few from the desert.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Less than two hours ago.


----------



## D.I.S.C.O (Apr 15, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance... but why not ski in the snow?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

D.I.S.C.O said:


> Pardon my ignorance... but why not ski in the snow?


1. Sometimes, not enough snow locally, unless you want to trash your skis.

2. I'd rather ride my bike. If just too damn much, a run, or snowshoe in the snow.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Scrublover-- that's a sweet lookin' hartail hitting a sweet lookin' drop! Cheers!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I've got too many of these this winter. But I don't ski, so what do yo do?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

D.I.S.C.O said:


> Pardon my ignorance... but why not ski in the snow?


Snow trails can be great fun when the conditions are right. Skiing is a sort of a backup for me, for the times when trails are not in ridable shape.


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> A few


Sweet on the classic Marin singlespeed conversion! Looks a lot like mine! And you're still rockin' the cantis! I use mine for all-terrain commuting. Geared a bit high for the local trails. Great to see another one out there and still grinding away.

Oh, and a bike in snow pic.

--Greg


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## freddie53 (Jul 16, 2009)

What a bunch of whack jobs! Love it!!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Bikeabout said:


> Sweet on the classic Marin singlespeed conversion! Looks a lot like mine! And you're still rockin' the cantis! I use mine for all-terrain commuting. Geared a bit high for the local trails. Great to see another one out there and still grinding away.
> 
> Oh, and a bike in snow pic.
> 
> --Greg


Thanks Greg. 1995 Marin Team built from spare parts lying around the garage. Those 1st generation XTR cantis still stop well when set up right. I ride geared mostly, but the 36 x 18 on this thing gets me most anywhere on the front range without too much walking.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Jisch, great meeting you this weekend. Where's that first pic from if you don't mind me asking... looks like a frozen pond?


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*keep on send pictures*

these pictures are greats !!!!!!


----------



## BOAB (Sep 11, 2008)

the one time snow in MS


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> Thanks Greg. 1995 Marin Team built from spare parts lying around the garage. Those 1st generation XTR cantis still stop well when set up right. I ride geared mostly, but the 36 x 18 on this thing gets me most anywhere on the front range without too much walking.


Nice! That photo looks like the drop over Horsetooth res where I "retired" a helmet trying to ride it on a full-sus URT Catamount demo ride with new shoes that locked into the Power Straps. Full slow-motion endo with helmet crushing finale. It was probably time to upgrade that lycra-over-foam helmet anyway. But I stuck with my rigid Marin after that. Took awhile before I gave full-sus a chance again.

Cut my mountain bike teeth on those trails! Couple years ago I dragged my Marin frame out of the rafters and put my spare parts on it. Nice old frames, unless you need heel clearance.

And in keeping with on-topic-ness, here's more shots of bikes in snow. This has been an unprecedented year for shots of riding in the show here in Grand Junction, Colorado.

--Greg


----------



## hopster (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Skiing*



D.I.S.C.O said:


> Pardon my ignorance... but why not ski in the snow?


I love to BC ski and would do that over biking whenever the conditions allow. Its so rocky around here that it takes significant snow depth and consistency to make it safe for skis. We rarely have enough snow to make skiing acceptable, if I get 5 or 10 skis outings in a year, that's really good.

John


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Case*



thefriar said:


> Jisch, great meeting you this weekend. Where's that first pic from if you don't mind me asking... looks like a frozen pond?


That first pic is Buckingham Reservoir in what is popularly known as "Case Mountain". Its a great place to ride if you ever want a tour.

John


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Video from F-F-Frozen Chosen*

This year's "Frozen Chosen Regatta" in N Hero VT is Sat Feb 13. Video from last year at

http://www.localmotion.org/greatice/frozenchosen


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Bikeabout said:


> That photo looks like the drop over Horsetooth res where I "retired" a helmet trying to ride it on a full-sus URT Catamount demo ride with new shoes that locked into the Power Straps. Full slow-motion endo with helmet crushing finale. It was probably time to upgrade that lycra-over-foam helmet anyway. But I stuck with my rigid Marin after that. Took awhile before I gave full-sus a chance again.


You have correctly identified the site. Snow adds an extra level of challenge to that obstacle.
Still love my Power Straps, but only ride them on the townie now.
I retired my old Giro lycra-over-foam helmet the same way up at Horsetooth Mountain Park about 23 years ago. Thank goodness for a good helmet.
The bike in your first and second pic has a lot in common with one of mine. Is your Hugi / DT rear hub as loud as mine?


----------



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> The bike in your first and second pic has a lot in common with one of mine. Is your Hugi / DT rear hub as loud as mine?


Hmm. Startling similarity. You didn't just happen to buy a Rumblefish, did you? 'Cause that's the direction I've gone. Despite my Eternal Like for my Moots.

My DT Hugi hub is still pretty fresh, but it's gotten a bit louder than it was at first. I think you can keep them quiet by slapping in some new grease. Like that gooey green Shimano stuff.

More snow pics. These from last winter.

--Greg


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

thirstywork said:


> Here's an early winter shot up in Alaska testing out the Larry.


That is the schweetest fatbike ever!:thumbsup:


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Cold !!!*

7 degrees. I sludged through the snow for about 15 miles and I don't think I have a spec of dirt on the bike. Man, I was cold though...:madman:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

KarlP said:


> 7 degrees. I sludged through the snow for about 15 miles and I don't think I have a spec of dirt on the bike. Man, I was cold though...:madman:


That's one the I like about riding in snow (on the trail). My tires were cleaner AFTER the ride then when it was hanging in the garage after last summer's season.:thumbsup:


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

*snow pictures*

Who says there is no snow in California.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*F.I.F.O. rides in the snow!*

First In First Out - most of my riding is done at 5am. Great way to start the day :thumbsup:
























**


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

Will spring ever get here? I am ready for warmth.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Bikeabout said:


> Hmm. Startling similarity. You didn't just happen to buy a Rumblefish, did you? 'Cause that's the direction I've gone. Despite my Eternal Like for my Moots.


No Rumblefish for me. I have gone to a longer travel fork and disc up front, and keep riding the Moots most of the time. The Marin sees quite a bit of trail time. I have a Trance, also, but it has been hanging in the garage in pieces for over a year, primarily serving as an organ donor to the Moots.

August snow at 12,000 feet in Wyoming:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Today, in the Pequonnock River valley.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Great pics, I will have to dig some of mine up later.. I LOVE THE SNOW!


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

From a late December ride here in WV.























































ODN


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

I just took these a couple of hours ago:

















and this were taken a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## dhmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

January in NH


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

photos from our *ICYCLE* race this past weekend in Western North Carolina (Fontana Village)

Wasn't pretty At all!



yikes


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*More ICYCLE shots*


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

~gomez~ said:


>


Beauty eh :thumbsup:


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

brado1 said:


> photos from our *ICYCLE* race this past weekend in Western North Carolina (Fontana Village)
> 
> Wasn't pretty At all!


When you said not pretty, after seeing the first pic, I assumed you were talking about the spandex body suit! :eekster:


----------



## sherpa2000 (Dec 3, 2009)

Today in Harold Parker State Forest North Andover, Ma
Bike: Giant Trance XO


----------



## abqspitfire (Jan 16, 2010)

*Albuquerque NM North Foothills*

A snow ride in the foothills.


----------



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

2/7/10 - Ipswitch @ Virginia Beach, VA. Sorry for the quality, taken with my phone.


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Kettle Moraine State Forest - John Muir Trails - Wisconsin


----------



## mondmond88 (Jan 22, 2010)

brado1 said:


> photos from our *ICYCLE* race this past weekend in Western North Carolina (Fontana Village)
> 
> Wasn't pretty At all!
> 
> ...


the feel of splashes of mud on your face is so exciting!


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Not on the trails, but in the snow on mountain bikes.

Took a little road/slush/snow ride in town yersterday to take a brake from shoveling the close to 30" of snow


































I took the SS out, everyone else had gears. They had issues, I didn't. I had fenders, I was dry, they didn't and got wet. Lots of slush, BB deep in spots on the side roads


----------



## mikedirectory2 (Mar 9, 2009)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*track in fresh snow*

there's a wheel of a bike and wild animal and a man ( a mountain-biker is animal ?)


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

-8*F
Too cold for gears or suspension


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

Honk if you love Fatties


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

cytoe said:


> Honk if you love Fatties


HONK !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Beep-BEEP!!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*locals*

they have freeride bikes and cross country bikes


----------



## Mr Pink (Jun 10, 2004)

Lakes UK


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

Earlier this morning. Maiden voyage for my puppy in the background...she was very easily distracted...


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*yesterday the snow*

appennine trail in snow and mud


----------



## Barley (Jan 13, 2004)

Misfit Psycles diSSent


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*Lotsa cool photos!*

I love the Icycle shot of the guy hiking it while the lady mashes past him.

Here is one from a Nov '09 ride--the only legit snow we had this winter at the mid 3000' elevation. Near the top of Larch Mountain WA.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*snow and mud*

saturday afternoon past


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Sweet ! There are a bunch of awesome photos in this thread.

Here is a couple from my ride yesterday.















































ODN


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

great subjet for bike picture !


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

*End of the Road*

Palm Canyon, CA taken January 24, 2010

End of the Road.

we had to turn around and ride somewhere else.


----------



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

Steamboat, CO shots

Early summer 2009










January 2010 with my little partner...


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

cruso414 said:


> That is the schweetest fatbike ever!:thumbsup:


2nd that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Scott forty G. said:


> Palm Canyon, CA taken January 24, 2010
> 
> End of the Road.
> 
> we had to turn around and ride somewhere else.


Now that's just crazy


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Moto Rider said:


>


I really like that first one.


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

I'll play.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Lots of snow rides this year!


----------



## hhjester (May 28, 2008)

my son and i on our first snow ride in clayton state park nj


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

From Lakeland TN


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

heeps of snow pics this winter, thanks to the snow we been waiting for the last 20 years.. here's just a few..


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

thirstywork said:


> Here's an early winter shot up in Alaska testing out the Larry.


Does anyone know who makes those handlebars????


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Today


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*more snow*

the winter don ' t leave the place at spring


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Today:


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Winter and snow*


Morschach


Klausenpass


Danger of avalanche


Lake lucerne


Lake Aegeri

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*see the baggy*

with short baggy in the snow ( like american people )


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Funny depressions by the trail today...


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

perttime said:


> Funny depressions by the trail today...


Hey I've seen those same type of depressions. I think they're alien. :eekster:  

ODN


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

outdoornut said:


> Hey I've seen those same type of depressions. I think they're alien. :eekster:


Sometimes I do think I must be an alien visiting this planet 

Feeling a bit sore all over, the day after. Maybe it is my artistic efforts on those less traveled trail sections ... or just lack of saddle time in the last few months


----------



## makkeli (Jan 24, 2008)

break...








after easy trail.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*no depression*

with my friends I don ' t know it


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the lake*

the lake near Castel d' Aiano


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*fall in snow*

the mighty John at your best


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

makkeli said:


> break...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Where is this?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

mtbGreg said:


> Nice. Where is this?


I'd bet some money that it is somewhere in the southern part of Finland.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

At the entrance to my local pump track


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

correction : the mighty John at his best


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok Lets see

A Time Trail on a frozen Lake




























SOme trail Riding



















Some Solo tracks




























packed down to ice


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Circusjunk said:


> Ok Lets see


is that tnt in nam


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

insanitylevel9 said:


> is that tnt in nam


Yes , but its real name is "Rubber Stamp" TNT was us in the Tuesday night trail crew called it as we were building it.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Circusjunk said:


> Yes , but its real name is "Rubber Stamp" TNT was us in the Tuesday night trail crew called it as we were building it.


i never knew that, thats pretty cool. i'm going to hazard the guess your a nemba member.


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

insanitylevel9 said:


> i never knew that, thats pretty cool. i'm going to hazard the guess your a nemba member.


Member -- Yes and whay aren't you ? (I guessing your not ) 
VP of BVNEMBA and Member of the Vietnam Land Management Committee.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Circusjunk said:


> Member -- Yes and whay aren't you ? (I guessing your not )
> VP of BVNEMBA and Member of the Vietnam Land Management Committee.


you guessed correctly, but i would love to help out. when do you guys do trail work?


----------



## makkeli (Jan 24, 2008)

perttime said:


> I'd bet some money that it is somewhere in the southern part of Finland.


Correct.

I just missed the big cargo ship, ice and my bike in the same photo.
location


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Now that the snow is gone here some pix from earlier this year:


----------



## daveytrackel (Mar 20, 2010)

nice pictures!


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

insanitylevel9 said:


> you guessed correctly, but i would love to help out. when do you guys do trail work?


and why aren't you ?


----------



## innovativeedge (Jul 28, 2008)

Bikeabout said:


> Hmm. Startling similarity. You didn't just happen to buy a Rumblefish, did you? 'Cause that's the direction I've gone. Despite my Eternal Like for my Moots.
> 
> My DT Hugi hub is still pretty fresh, but it's gotten a bit louder than it was at first. I think you can keep them quiet by slapping in some new grease. Like that gooey green Shimano stuff.
> 
> ...


This first shot is one killer slash! Nice work!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Circusjunk said:


> and why aren't you ?


a member or helping out


----------



## ilikebike (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Circusjunk said:


> and why aren't you ?


Nice answer  .


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

insanitylevel9 said:


> a member or helping out


Member , you already asked when we work.

and as far as that goes , we will be starting the Tuesday Night trail work series soon
tuesday Nights starting @ 5:30pm till dark.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Circusjunk said:


> Member , you already asked when we work.
> 
> and as far as that goes , we will be starting the Tuesday Night trail work series soon
> tuesday Nights starting @ 5:30pm till dark.


thanks


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*last snow*

in the end of the snow and become the mud


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Mud Rules


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*before the last pic*

ooopps

L.O.L.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## stan08 (Feb 2, 2010)

Pfunderer Joch (some MTB components installed)










ALbum: https://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php/cat/1757


----------



## stan08 (Feb 2, 2010)

Eisjöchel with some snow (august)


----------



## stan08 (Feb 2, 2010)

I found some snow at Pfunderer Joch (Italy) in the early summer.










More in album :

https://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=1757


----------

